# How did she get up there?



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

How did this woman get up onto this part of the crane? This is bizarre... maybe she's a trapeze artist. This happened in my old neighbourhood in Toronto.

Look at the pictures. She's not just up the crane, she's sitting on the pulley that dangles from cables. She did all that climbing _in jeans_?

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/construction-crane-rescue-1.4085919
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...on-crane-on-wellesley-street/article34816316/


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Nuts!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

james4beach said:


> How did this woman get up onto this part of the crane? This is bizarre... maybe she's a trapeze artist. This happened in my old neighbourhood in Toronto.
> 
> Look at the pictures. She's not just up the crane, she's sitting on the pulley that dangles from cables. She did all that climbing _in jeans_?
> 
> ...


Not just in jeans but street high heels too.
According to the latest media report, she climbed the crane then slid down the cable to the bucket. but then didn't know what to do next.
Duhhh..whacko! They took her to the hospital to have her checked out, and her head examined to make sure it wasn't a sucide attempt,
so it's just a dumb attention seeking move. She was arrested afterwards and charged with making a public nuisance of herself.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

I wonder if the developer will go after her for the financial impact. If she's a rich brat, they'll get something out of the parents. If she has no money, they might do it to send a message to the next idiot.

Crane operators are paid very well, and they do their best to not come down for any breaks. They're allowed 1 break for a number 2, but number 1s go into a bottle. Every time a crane operator takes a break, probably 5-20 other workers sit idle. This incident shut down the entire construction site, and it must've been significant $$$$$ for those few hours.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

james4beach said:


> How did this woman get up onto this part of the crane? This is bizarre... maybe she's a trapeze artist. This happened in my old neighbourhood in Toronto.
> 
> Look at the pictures. She's not just up the crane, she's sitting on the pulley that dangles from cables. She did all that climbing _in jeans_?


I am sure you are not the only one wondering about that. Presumably she will let us know before long. She was apparently first noticed very early in the morning, so did she climb up in the dark? I wondered if someone operated the crane and lifted her up there while sitting on the pulley. Can't imagine anyone sliding down the rope wire without gloves.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was a Youtube prank. There are all kinds of videos showing people doing really stupid things.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Prank aside, that is absolutely insane what she did. There is no way any reasonable person could pull that off without a) freaking out and/or b) dying trying.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ She obviously have mental issues.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm guessing drugs of some kind. I can somewhat visualize the part where you climb up the crane frame, but then where you climb OUT to the extended arm... insaaaaane


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

She is probably signing a 6 figure endorsement deal right now for some sports company. 

Who is to say some one didnt operate the crane and pull her up there. Seems more reasonable than her climbing out there in heels.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

^ +1. I was surprised that even her rescuer, who put his life at risk, complimented the woman's alleged skills. 

If she was on drugs, I don't think she would be alive today James, LOL.

Or by drug, maybe you meant some kind of antidepressant, not some drug containing lighter fluid and such?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Apparently climbing cranes or buildings is just something that thrill seekers do. That Toronto crane would be childsplay for many of them. A Google search for crane climbing and thrill seekers brought up some spine chilling videos. One was climbing the Christ the Redeemed statue in Rio. Another tallest buildings in Dubai and another very tall construction crane in UK.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

It's called Urbex

Redbull even sponsors some of the big names. They have a series on it

Youtube views are big money nowadays


----------

